
5 Rules for More Effective Presentations | Michael Hyatt - dilipray
http://michaelhyatt.com/5-rules-for-more-effective-presentations.html
======
scottoreilly
By far the best book I've read on this stuff is Presentation Zen:

[http://www.amazon.com/Presentation-Zen-Simple-Delivery-
Editi...](http://www.amazon.com/Presentation-Zen-Simple-Delivery-
Edition/dp/0321811984/)

~~~
mathattack
Thanks for sharing. (& Thanks to the OP)

------
ozh
I hate trendy presentation with slides containing one or just a few words.
It's sexy and effective when well presented and everything, but if you read
the slides later alone, or stumble upon them on slideshare, they are
completely meaningless.

